# Okay, so what is the Ideal...?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Society Show?

What makes for a good quality show, presented from one of the societies.

What should it be providing the member?

What should they [society] be providing to their members at these shows?

What should the code of practice for shows implement?

How will codes of practice affect them?

Will codes of practice be adhered to?

Will the societies accept a code of practice when they have to date neglected to adopt one?

Rory


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I feel that... 

Caresheets should be provided.
Antibacterial hand cleaner used by both seller and buyer when handling any reptiles.
All reptiles should be housed seperately.
Feeding charts should be provided wherever possible.
The sellers name, and a contact number / address or email should be provided should the buyer have any future questions. One thing that often causes problems is the anonymous nature of shows - you have absolutely no idea who you bought from a majority of the time and no way to contact them should you have a problem or query.
Receipts should always be given.

I think the only thing the society should do is be strict about what the traders should be doing. It is really up to the traders in my opinion to have high standards for themselves.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Rory, you know my thoughts on this, but for now I am gona wait and see what else is suggested.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have never been to a show before BUT if I was tog o, I would sort of hope to see the follwing..........



TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Society Show?
> 
> What makes for a good quality show, presented from one of the societies.
> *Educational angles for new keepers and the younger keepers.*
> ...


Hope someo f that makes sense - I will nodoubt think of other stuff too


----------

